# jet mini lathe



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice review. I have an old small one that has worked great for me.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the review, I have been looking at these lately. You just confirmed my purchase.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

same as grovemadman I've been looking into a lathe and this is the one that i was thinking about. now I'm sold on it.


----------



## mjlauro (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah this is my first lathe and I love it. I really do want a floor standing monster that will turn 40" between centers, but maybe I'll look into the bed extension. I will say one negative for me, sometimes it will bog down with a heavy piece of wood chucked on it(recent walnut bowls were almost too much for her)


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

I built a stand for my Jet Mini lathe and put 100 pounds of sand on the frame of the stand-it is rock solid now.


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

I have the model previous to this without the indexing head. Got it used from a classroom environment; It works like a charm. I think the Jet Mini's make a great first lathe.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. After seeing the pens and other turnings being posted here I really would like to add a lathe to my tool set. This review has been helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have this lathe, and I heartily endorse the five star rating. It has been great, although occasionally frustrating. But that is a "me" thing-lack of technique.


----------



## StraightEdge (Apr 16, 2008)

The more I read/hear about this lathe, the more I am convinced it is the one for me.

Thanks for the review.

Carlyle


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Great review.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

wow thats a nice lathe im probably going to get a lathe this weekend but im really looking at the jet or the grizzly


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

good review


----------

